# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Opeens vreselijke en aanhoudende jeuk in rechter oor.

## Zaantje075

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds een tijdje ernstige last van jeuk in mijn rechter oor.

Toen ik klein was heb ik ooit een stevige oorontsteking opgelopen in beide oren. Het gevolg daarvan is dat mijn oren nu te veel oorsmeer aan maken en om de zoveel tijd uitgespoten moeten worden. Nu is dat nu nog niet aan de orde maar kreeg wel veel jeuk.

Ik ben toen met het bekende oorspray merk bezig geweest en dat hielp heel even. Echter had ik een dag of 2 later alweer last van de jeuk.. Zo erg dat ik zelfs met wattenstaafjes ben gaan "krabben" Op het moment komt er geen of amper oorsmeer meer mee met het wattenstaafje in tegenstelling tot het linker oor waar ik geen jeuk heb.

Wat kan ik hier het beste tegen doen? Moet dit vanzelf over gaan of moet ik hiermee naar de huisarts?

Dankulliewel!

Roy.

----------


## Niels

Ik zou naar de huisarts gaan, maar misschien ben je er al geweest? Zoja, wat zei je huisarts?

----------

